# Long trip to Afg



## tree hugger (18 Jul 2007)

I sent 2 packages to the same guy in Afganistan in early May.  He got one, but not the other.  Is there anyone on the ground who can have a little look-see for me?  Please PM for details.

Please help!


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2007)

OK for all of you at home,

It is Roto time, situations such as the below are not unusual and _*must*_ be expected. UAB shipments have increased both in/out. It is entirely possible that parcels may get bumped off flights in order to ensure mission essential eqpt, personnel, and kit makes into theatre.

Standard delivery times (ie 3 to 4 weeks) that exist during the midterms of deployments are no longer applicable as soon as the in/out rotations of troops and their kit begins.

Delays in transport of parcels/packages during roto periods are *normal*.


----------



## tree hugger (18 Jul 2007)

Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Franko (18 Jul 2007)

Nope. The system takes time. I waited 2 months for a package. It was help up for exactly the reasons ArmyVern said.

Be patient.

Regards


----------



## tree hugger (18 Jul 2007)

Patience is a virtue I lost with the rest of them years ago!  

About a month ago I tried tracking them down, as he hadn't recieved either one.  I ended up doing the whole outlook stalking thing and spoke to someone in Trenton with the postal unit who basically said the same thing as you Vern.  

I completely understand how shipments into Afg are prioritized and I'm good with that.  I also understand that this isn't a purlator/fedex/canada post operation to get these packages over.  I would love to know where it's at though...


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2007)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> I would love to know where it's at though...



*I'll tell you a little story:*

Vern and her family get posted while she is overseas in 2003.  This means family is moving without Vern, who will join them at new home upon her return in the fall. Family pulls out mid-August.

Vern sends some UAB home early (in large green duffel bags & barrack boxes) so it can make it's way onto the moving van with household possessions for trip east vice being lugged about by her when she returns to Canadian soil and clears old Unit in Trenton and travels to new residence.

2AMS calls #2 and says, "Your 9ers UAB is here, come on in and get it." Dippy does just that. Dippy signs for #1s UAB, loads it into vehicle, takes it to Belleville hands off to moving company who pack it into back of moving truck. This is the same large truck said movers also packed garbage can, with garbage, into for the trip (just thought I'd mention that even though it is, in it's entirety, irrelevant to the topic at hand).

Family arrives at new location and moves into new digs. On Dippy's orders, movers (probably muscular, sweaty and easily approachable types) place Vern's UAB in far back corner of gagrage to await #1's arrival. Attempts at unpacking my UAB on my behalf had previously led to physical assault and traumatic injury caused by the explosion of sheer volume of 900 square feet of  'accoutrements' that I can manage to stuff into 600 square feet of space.

#1 eventually make her way '_home_' and humps the bags, one by one, to their new and appropriate spots. Successfully unpacking and putting all the good stuff where it can be got to quickly and easily. Fall 2003 arrives with me and my UAB becoming reacquainted.

Fast forward ... Winter 2004. #1 is attending long course in CFSAL and fails to expire from DByPpt syndrome. Thus, #1 is able to receive (and answer too) email received via DIN from some on-the-ball Tfc Tech Cpl that states, " is this 2XX MCpl G?? Because if so, we've been trying to get ahold of you for a very long time about some of your UAB we have sitting here in Trenton."  #1 ponders, hmmmm 2XX MCpl G, yeah I guess that I would be one in the same (just a little bit different by this point in my life). #1 returns email noting that she will just happen to be passing through his location in 2 days and will stop to pick up the stuff that Dippy obviously neglected to drag out to vehicle with him 1.25 years earlier.

2 Days later, #1 is in proud possession of 1 X neglected, unloved, green duffel bag, clearly labelled, and heading towards domestic bliss. She uses the term 'bliss' to illustrate nicely the thoughts going through her head for remainder of 12 hour drive about how to best use Dippy's incompetence to her advantage upon return home. #1 may be dumb, but she is far from stupid.

Arriving at home, #1 casually tosses hard copy of email traffic onto table; and attempts to play to her best advantage. Dippy goes up to vehicle and brings in said well-stuffed duffel bag. Dippy has big grin on face and notes that he will stand back during period of explosive activity and just observe my unpacking of green bag-bomb. Dippy proceeds to do just that in fact.

#1, being a pro, manages to avoid any and all type injuries when opening package. #1 reaches into bag and proceeds to remove entire contents, placing into lovely and organized little piles throughout the den. _That_ should be a PER point. When #1 completes said monstrous task, she rises, looks towards a now-howling Dippy, and says ... "Ooops, sorry."

#1 then proceeds to put Lebanese, Israeli, Syrian and Egyptian flags back into bag for that weekends trip to the cottage. Also places UNDOF Golan Heights photo albums etc into proper places throughout the home. 300kg of civvy type summer clothes are placed into laundry. 152 pairs of shoes are placed into already overstuffed shoeracks in walk-in closet.  

#1 keeps very quiet as she goes about these tasks, as she is fully aware that she returned from UNDOF in 2001; verifying, signing for, and removing her own damn UAB from Trenton after _that_ particular tour. 



** The above events are 100% true. Although some quantities and figures given may be _slightly_ exaggerated, the fact that the system managed to catch up with me, thereby reuniting me with much-missed items that I could not possibly have continued living without, a full 3 years after it had returned to Canadian soil is factual.

Moral of this story:  No worries, it'll show ... it could be tomorrow, next week, or even next month, but it will show.


----------



## GAP (18 Jul 2007)

That #1 .....ooops  ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (19 Jul 2007)

Vern, I got a good laugh out of your story  ;D


----------



## tree hugger (19 Jul 2007)

I got a good laugh, but now less hope! :-\


----------



## freeze_time311 (19 Jul 2007)

Thats still faster than the US mail...


----------

